# plants for new tank



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So for my new 29 gallon tank i am planning on making it my first planted tank. So my question is, what are some good live plants to put in with the following fish?

7 bronze corys
10 cardinal tetras
3 black kuhli loaches
5 swordtails
2 rubber lip plecos

I have heard of some plecos tearing up plants so i want plants that will actually survive a month or two. Are there any suggestions for begginer plant keepers? thanks for any info


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

What's your WPG? Hornwort is a pretty easy plant to maintain in most lighting conditions. It's great for mid ground and background.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, first we need to know your WPG and Temperature.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I have spent quite a bit of time with SAF in chat and I believe that he has a 24W fixture (this is a PetSmart operation and is therefore obviously branded as TopFin).

He will have approximately 1.5" of 1/2" aggregate overlaid with maybe 1/8" of like 1/4" aggregate.

If have discussed rock and wood with him but he seems to have a propensity for decor such as synthetic dragons.

He is really "hot to trot here" so hopefully armed with this information yall can make some recommendations for him (I only have a few but hopefully yall have many as he is pretty much constrained by what is available at his local PetSmart).

TR


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> Folks:
> If have discussed rock and wood with him but he seems to have a propensity for decor such as synthetic dragons.


here is the dragon that i found at Petsmart: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752278&clickid=cart

This is the dragon that i may get.

ANYWAYS, back on subject, now that you know an estimation of my WPG, do you have any suggestions on what plants i could use? Any help is a precitiated


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stick with low light. Jave ferm, java moss, hornwort (floating).


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hornwort. it grows like a week! I can even give you some of that, some frogbit, maybe even some java moss.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

and by week i mean weed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hornwort does grow like a weed. Don't be afraid to throw out half of it when it starts blocking the light to the lower tank. Some people plant it in gravel, but the bottom dies and the top grows and it ends up floating. It sucks up ammonia, so its good for a new tank. If it drops its needles, throw out all but the healthiest looking. I don't know why it does this sometimes, but when it does it makes a mess, clogs the filter intake. Java fern looks like a plant, tie it and java moss to driftwood. But hornwort and frogbit will grow faster.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SAF:

*My post was not off topic*



emc7 said:


> Java fern looks like a plant, tie it and java moss to driftwood.


*as I doubt that any of us have ever tied a plant to a synthetic dragon.*

Although I believe that it will work I do not know that it will accomplish the effect which you are attempting to achieve.

When you go to PetSmart I believe that you will find plants in two locations.

The first will be small tubes which will probably not contain the plants previously recommended.

The second will be a tank (or maybe two tanks) which will hopefully have *Anubias, Vallisneria, and Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus)*.

The Anubias and the Java Fern can be tied to wood or rock but can also be planted.

The Val's will require planting in order to thrive.

While you are at PetSmart also please pick up a bottle of *Seachem Flourish* and *Seachem Excel*.

TR


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So my LPS only has swords and anubias (they have others but i dont know what they are). I know that swords need more lighting and will not survive. So if i get anubias, will my fish destroy it or leave it alone? Will they like it. The fish are in my sig.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> So if i get anubias, will my fish destroy it or leave it alone? Will they like it.


SAF:

They will enjoy the Anubias.

TR


----------

